# Starting points for all programmers!



## MrSeanKon (May 14, 2007)

*The purpose*Red
The thread is a huge collection of sites and it is useful for all programmers.
Instead of using search engines WOW here is the right place for you!


*Acknowledgements*Red
I am grateful to all TechPowerUp! users for giving lots of links.
Best regards to Moderators.



*Notes to posters*
Inform for any broken link because it is impossible to monitor anything!
Please post only links and you should describe them.
The thread is not for discussion and programming support!
Therefore avoid off topic (moderators please remove any spam).
Don't forget to include manufacture's name and website.


----------



## MrSeanKon (May 14, 2007)

_*Assembly*_
*1) Why program in assembly discussion at Aoaforums
2) Assembly tutorials
3) Win32 assembly
4) Assembly Language Tutorials
5) Assembly for Linux
6) Linux assembly
7) Assembly tutorials and links
*



*C#*
Manufacturer: *Microsoft corporation*
*1) C# computing
2) C# station
3) C# Tutorial Contents
4) C# Practical Learning
5) C# for beginners
6) World's Greatest C# Community (forum)
7) C# Home
8) C# corner
9) XNA creators
10) XNA tutorials 1
11) XNA tutorials 2
*




_*C++ Builder*_
Manufacturer: *Borland corporation*
*1) Dr. Bob's C++ Builder gate
2) Temporal doorway
*



*C++ Builder and Delphi components*
*1) LMD tools* Download the freeware edition
*2) Component source
3) TMS software*



_*General C++/C*_
*1) C++ org.
2) C++ programming
3) DevCentral
4) C++ about
5) CoderSource.net
6) Dennis Ritchie page
7) Bjarne Stroustrup page
8) C++ FAQ LITE
9) Standard C++ Library Class Reference
10) Compilers, cross-compilers, interpreters for ANSI C and ANSI C++
11) UNIX System Calls and Subroutines using C
12) GIDForums
13) Learning C++
*



*COBOL*
*1) The COBOL center*


----------



## MrSeanKon (May 14, 2007)

*Delphi*
Manufacturer: *Borland corporation*
*1) Delphi source
2) Delphi pages
3) Delphi central
4) Delphi land
5) Delphi forum
6) Delphi super page 
7) Torry's Delphi pages
*



*Fortran*
*1) 90 tutorials
2) General Fortran
*



*Java*
*1) JavaTM 2 Platform Standard Edition 5.0
2) IBM
3) Java Boutique
4) Java Coffee Break
5) JSP tutorial
6) Java API reference*



*Perl*
*1) The source for Perl*


*PHP*
*1) PHP net
2) PHP tutorials
3) Zend Developer Zone*



*Python*
*1) Python official site
2) Dive Into Python*



*Ruby
Programming Ruby*


*Visual Basic*
Manufacturer: *Microsoft corporation*
*1) Visual Basic Tutorial
2) Xtreme Visual Basic talk
3) VBForums
4) VB helper
*



*Visual Studio*
*1) .net Charting
2) Dundas Chart for .NET
3) AJAX
4) Teechart
5) Visual Assist X*



*VHDL*
*1) VHDL tutorial
2) Doulos
*



*Verilog*
*1) Verilog tutorial
*


_*Windows programming*_
Manufacturer: *Microsoft corporation*
*1) MSDN
2) COM technologies
*



*Web services*
*1) XMethods
2) WWW consortium
3) Web services.org
4) Webmonkey
*



*Design patterns*
*1) Wikipedia
2) Overview of design patterns
*


*OcBible*
*1) The main Aoaforums thread
2) PcPer
3) Ocforums
4) XtremeSystems
*




_*Tutorials for many programming languages*_
*1) Programmer's Heaven
2) Free programming resources
3) Programming tutorials
4) Codeproject
5) FunctionX
6) Visual component library
7) Planet Source Code
8) Codeguru*



_*Links*_
*1) Dr Dobb's portal
2) Programming forums
3) Design and analysis of algorithms
4) Artificial Intelligence 1
5) Artificial Intelligenct 2
6) Apache Ant
7) ANTLR parser generator
8) Plankalkül
9) Pascal
10) ALGOL
11) Lisp
12) MFC
13) Bruce Eckel's online books!
14) MSDN forum
*



_*Numerical Analysis*_
*1) Numerical Recipes
2) GMP (multiprecision library)
*


----------



## _dangtx_ (May 17, 2007)

my hand was (not) forced by sum greek bastage to post the following :

Add for C++ Builder/Delphi components the www.tmssoftware.com


die greco die


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 12, 2007)

xCode for OS X is Free, Carbon uses C++, Cocoa uses Objective C (I'm not positive the difference lol  )

Just another tool 

Its much like Visual Studio for OS X.


----------



## bigboi86 (Jul 12, 2007)

Should have edited the first post.


----------



## Atech (Jul 14, 2007)

C++ tutorial

Nice and simple.


----------



## vlsichipdesigner (Aug 10, 2007)

*A very good website for chip designers (http://www.vlsichipdesign.com)*

A technical website(http://www.vlsichipdesign.com) dedicated to VLSI chip designer's,involving solutions to design issues 
Best Design practices, 
Digital design flows,
Architectural thoughts,
how to design the VLSI chips to achieve Success.

A platform to upgrade the knowledge to face complex chip designing thereby gaining enough strength to get through your dream Chip design jobs easily.

All the informations are free for all.


----------



## MrSeanKon (Sep 6, 2007)

vlsichipdesigner the thread is for programming not for electronics. 
Atech done.
Dippyskoodlez please post the links.


----------



## FredAt (Apr 7, 2008)

*Add this one*

A site I ran into quite recently

www.explainth.at

It has a pretty wide range of useful stuff for programmers.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 10, 2008)

Your Help would be SOOOOO APPRECIATED!!! 

I am trying to write a program for our blackberries at work.  

We have field supers that carry blackberries, and I am trying to write a program for their phones that will allow them to input data on the job site related to the days activities.  

If anyone has any experience writing programs in Java Development Eviroment, your help is greatly appreciated. Im basically just looking for the basics right now, like making a graphical interface with text fields, radio boxes, and other simple things

My goals for the program,

Id like the guys to be able to enter one thing, like type in the time of arrival.  Then have that update a daily sheet.

Then say some material comes in, I want it to update the same daily sheet.

Then, when that day is over, the sheet compiles and makes a report log of their day.

I have a daily report log that I made up in Excel, I basically want all the items for it on this program.

If anyone has any experience here, any input they could give me would be amazing and I would be forever grateful!

Please PM with questions, and if I can get this started, I would like to start a thread on programming in the JDE, so others can learn to make programs for blackberries.

**If Im not mistaken it us C# code.....  but I might be wrong.

**If anyone is Interested, you can download the JDE software to program for free here.


----------



## MrSeanKon (May 13, 2008)

Thanks folks I will add the new links other day cos I am away from home and my new bussiness require much time.


----------



## TIGR (Jun 8, 2010)

I have also found W3Schools to be an excellent resource.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 8, 2010)

Apple Developer Tools
Objective C
Getting started with Objective C (For experienced coders)


----------



## Kreij (Jun 8, 2010)

Unfortunately MSK isn't around much anymore to update his OP.
His last activity on TPU was in Feb. of this year.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 8, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Unfortunately MSK isn't around much anymore to update his OP.
> His last activity on TPU was in Feb. of this year.



kreij you can always create your own thread with the same title and copy/paste the info into it. then unstick this thread and stick yours.


----------



## TIGR (Jun 9, 2010)

If you'd like, I'll volunteer to make another thread which I'd be happy to stick around and keep updated.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 9, 2010)

TIGR said:


> If you'd like, I'll volunteer to make another thread which I'd be happy to stick around and keep updated.



fine by me.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm good with that too, TIGR.
If you want, I can C&P the content at the beginning of this thread into your new thread.
If you would like to use another format, that's fine too.

Too bad we can't just make you owner of this thread.
That would be a lot easier. :/


----------



## TIGR (Jun 9, 2010)

Just posted it here. I would have taken you up on that Kreij but there was a lot of reformatting to do as well as broken links to fix/replace and I added a few others, including the ones mentioned by Dippyskoodlez. It's mostly the same but I tried to improve on it a bit and gave due credit to MrSeanKon.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 9, 2010)

Please visit the new thread for updated information.


----------

